# My latest



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some more spoons I have made. These are all made from 3/8" copper tubing and lead. The perch patterns and the other chartruse ones are powder coated with patterns drawn in permanent marker. They have been clear coated with laquer. Some of the fat ones (last photo) are rattle spoons with stainless bearings inside. The rest are lead filled and weigh an average of 1/2oz. I tried some out last weekend at Berlin and caught walleye, crappie and L.M. bass with them.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your spoons are one of the most interesting things ever posted in this forum for my money. I've never seen anyone build spoons the way you do and now they're getting even better! Beautiful work!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks a bunch! Coming from a Jedi Master lure maker like yourself that's a huge compliment!!! Some of these are a bit crude, but the only ones I really want to impress are the walleye.
These are the first ones I've made with the powder paint, so they can only get better as I go. I will eventually pick up an airbrush and get really creative with some finishes.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

All Eyes, Do you use the spoons for jigging or casting? They're sweet work. I have a feeling that they'ed work in saltwater, too.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

plugman said:


> All Eyes, Do you use the spoons for jigging or casting? They're sweet work. I have a feeling that they'ed work in saltwater, too.


Thanks! The spoons will catch fish either way. I do a lot of vertical jigging with them and also like to cast and hop/swim them back close to bottom. Super slow trolling or drifting edges or structure is my favorite method. If you commit enough time on the water with a 1/2 oz. Hopkins No=Equal Spoon in gold you will see what I mean. It's actually kinda hard to fish them wrong. For a stupid little piece of metal, they sure put fish in the boat. No need to tip them with anything, although a minnow head or tiny piece of crawler can't hurt. As long as it doesn't hinder the action as the spoon drops. They kick out and kinda swoop to one side on the fall. That's when they get bit. Crappie and bass hit them a lot while I'm reeling in fast sometimes right by the boat.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty aussom I have used jigging spoond at erie for small mouth pretty simple really and yes they will put fish in the boat nice build great lures


----------

